# 2 fotds - rainbowish & bronzey eyes



## shopgood (Jun 6, 2007)

okay, here's 2 FOTDs for your viewing pleasure.  the first one is something i was just having fun with.. the second one is a lot less intense.



















with UD heat e/s [i like this better than without. unfortunately, didn't think to add it until the end.]













used:
*face*
-CG trublend foundation in soft honey
-CG pressed powder in translucent honey
-springsheen blush
-sunbasque blush

*eyes*
-CG stick foundation in medium
-jane. millionaire e/s
-wild and crazy green tea e/s
-goldmine e/s
-milani atlantis e/s
-UD heat e/s
-juxt e/s
-ricepaper e/s
-blacktrack f/l
-maybelline great lash mascara
-l'oreal deep mocha in brows

*lips*
-NYC mousse l/s
-nars chihuahua l/g


2nd look:
i know these pictures are really random, so bear with me. lol

















used:
*face*
-physicians formula concealer
-CG trublend foundation in soft honey
-CG pressed powder in translucent honey
-springsheen blush

*eyes*
-woodwinked e/s
-mulch e/s
-HIP black e/s
-maybelline vanilla e/s
-blacktrack f/l
-maybelline full n' soft mascara
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s in brows

*lips*
-NYC mousse l/s
-neutrogena first blush l/g

thanks for looking


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2007)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 6, 2007)

gorgeous! love the first one


----------



## aeryss (Jun 6, 2007)

wow i love the first one! but the second is also nice, very natural.


----------



## Mien (Jun 6, 2007)

You are gorgeous and the MU is stunning, I might have a try at that first look (2nd version), it looks so pretty and fun


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 6, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## applefrite (Jun 6, 2007)

Very beautifu l!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 6, 2007)

you are glowy gorgeous.


----------



## natasha (Jun 6, 2007)

u r gorgeoussssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!i luv the secon look ill try it...but the first not cause i hate green.........


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2007)

Both looks are pretty but I love the greens on you.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 6, 2007)

I LOVE your rainbow!!! Its so different & pretty!!!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 6, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 6, 2007)

_*You, my sweet, are by far one of the most lovely ladies I've ever seen. I'm totally devoted to everything you post. These looks are incredible!*_
:notworthy:  :notworthy:  :notworthy:​


----------



## MACisME (Jun 6, 2007)

u're a beaut!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 6, 2007)

oooh you're pretty.  nice mu application, too.  i love your haircolor, does it have a bit of red highlights in it?


----------



## entipy (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh my GOD - you're so pretty! Your make-up is wonderful, and your hair is amazing, and your lips are stunning!!

Wow... Awesome job!


----------



## n_c (Jun 6, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous mu.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 6, 2007)

ooo im in LOVE with the 1st one prrretty colors


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 6, 2007)

both of these are absolutely beautiful! i love it!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 6, 2007)

i love the first one but they're both really gorgeous!! you have such shiny hair...lucky


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 6, 2007)

I love them both!


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow, awesome job on both looks! I love the first one because it's perfect for the summer. But the second one is nice for an everyday look or an evening look. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 6, 2007)

wow they both look awesome!! :] goodjob


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 6, 2007)

you look great with both!


----------



## shopgood (Jun 6, 2007)

thaaankss everyone! it really makes my day to read all of your comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_*You, my sweet, are by far one of the most lovely ladies I've ever seen. I'm totally devoted to everything you post. These looks are incredible!*
:notworthy:  :notworthy:  :notworthy:​_

 





 i should be bowing down to you! girl, everything you post is always so bold and beautiful. what a huge compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_i love your haircolor, does it have a bit of red highlights in it?_

 
no red highlights. i've dyed it several times but this is pretty much my natural hair color.. plenty of red undertones. and thank you, btw


----------



## JCBean (Jun 6, 2007)

I love the rainbow eyes, they're stunning! I adore the bronze look, I want to try this out myself, Mulch and Woodwinked are on my list *yay*.

Two fabulous looks!! You're soo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 6, 2007)

Very pretty 
Both looks are fabulous


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 6, 2007)

Both are great looks!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow your beautiful! All the Specktrettes are so gorgeous. ;o)
Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 6, 2007)

Love em both, especially the intense look


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 6, 2007)

you're soo prettyful! i loveeee the first look


----------



## Jayne (Jun 7, 2007)

gorgeous !!! 
I always just LOVE when you post too


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

I love ur hair and love ur look!


----------



## shopgood (Jun 7, 2007)

thank you all! i always enjoy posting here on specktra..


----------



## breathless (Jun 7, 2007)

i totally adore these looks! very inspiring!


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 7, 2007)

So pretty. Wanna try the blue green one someday if i get any better at this stuff


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 7, 2007)

wow.. your lips... can you say SEX? you're stunning, absolutely beautiful. The colors you pick suit you so well! I truly appreciate your work


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 8, 2007)

wow!

and your hair is just amazing, can you tell me what colour youve used on it in the past, i love the red!


----------



## Malice (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh wow, girl!

How do you manage to blend that softly?


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 8, 2007)

wow i really love these!


----------



## viverr (Jun 10, 2007)

i love your nudey lip! soo pretty! i liked it so much that i went out and bought myself some! do you use a llip brush for putting that lipstick on or do u apply by the stick? cuz i tried it today and found that it just sorta mushes around my lips... =/ and do u do lip liners before lipstick as well...? sry for so many questions n thx in advance!


----------



## viverr (Jun 10, 2007)

btw, thank you for sharing! : )


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 10, 2007)

both are beautiful! but like the first one, especially because i have the unsteadiest(?) of hands and can NEVER get my eyeliner line that straight or thin.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jun 10, 2007)

I love both looks. Youre gorgeous, your skin is perfect!


----------



## pakman (Jun 10, 2007)

they are both so pretty!!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 11, 2007)

you have the perfect face for ANY makeup look you want!! love your colour combinations, especially the bronzey look. you go girl!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 11, 2007)

i love your skin and hair and i like your two mu looks very much.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 11, 2007)

your skin is flawless!! stunning


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Jun 11, 2007)

I like both very much but I prefer the rainbowish look (that´s just because I looove color at the moment ;-))


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 11, 2007)

*sighs with jealousy* you´re so incredibly gorgeous. I mean, you seriously got it all!!!


----------



## kswiss22 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, you should also consider modeling!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

you look beautiful !


----------



## marmara (Aug 20, 2007)

wow i love the second look


----------



## Jot (Aug 20, 2007)

both really pretty


----------



## This Is Mine (Aug 20, 2007)

Gorgeous looks!! Loving the rainbow one!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW!!!!! cant wait to see more from you


----------



## Taj (Aug 20, 2007)

oh man, you look gorgeous w/ or w/out makeup ! ! !


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 20, 2007)

both are very pretty. i love it!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 20, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 20, 2007)

very beautiful!! love the colors..esp..the second pic.!!


----------



## MACisME (Aug 20, 2007)

ur liner is intense miss!


----------

